# San Bruno Mountain/Radio Road closed



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

As a San Francisco resident, this is one of my favorite climbs. So sad this past Saturday to get to the entrance and see Radio Road to the summit is closed by PG&E. They could repave the road while they are at it...

Limited Visitor Access at San Bruno Mountain Park | Parks Department


----------

